
Models Will Run the World - plasticchris
https://www.wsj.com/articles/models-will-run-the-world-1534716720
======
GarvielLoken
Click Bait, no models :(

------
montenegrohugo
"When built right, they create a reinforcing cycle: Their products get better,
allowing them to collect more data, which allows them to build better models,
making their products better, and onward. "

And this is why the current business-landscape seems to be more and more
monopolized the further time goes on. Giants like Amazon, Google, Netflix,
Facebook have just such a huge advantage due to their access to billions of
datapoints, making it increasingly diffcult for a new competitor to disrupt
the market.

I don't know what the solution here is (obviously a hands-off approach will
not work). Maybe the data itself should be made public (communistic data?).

